# PharmChemical Somatropin; help & advice



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hi,

a mate has given me a 15iu bottle of Somatropin to look at and ask around to find out whether its legit or not. Ive never seen one before and TBH i actually laughed when i saw it. First thing i noticed was the spelling mistake on the word injection, theyve put 'injektion'. It just looks so poorly made its unreal. Ive also been told to avoid the PharmChemical website for some reason too.

the bottle i have is exactly the same as this i found on the net;










personally i wouldnt touch it.

any help and/or advice is very welcome,

thanks.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I have no concrete info for you Clubber.

However, thats a HELL of a lot of trouble to go to (and cost), just to fake GH (non standard bottle/top etc, can't just buy off shelf) when folks, who are largely idiots, will gladly pay out just the same for simple 2ml vials....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used this.....i would not use it again it did work but nothing more than Hyge etc plus the jabs where painful...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I have no concrete info for you Clubber.
> 
> However, thats a HELL of a lot of trouble to go to (and cost), just to fake GH (non standard bottle/top etc, can't just buy off shelf) when folks, who are largely idiots, will gladly pay out just the same for simple 2ml vials....


true, but the cost of production in the country its from compared to the selling cost can be tiny.

ive searched on the net for Somatropin but it seems all the latest bottles are vails with plastic flip off tops?

i personally dont trust the guy who gave it my friend, hes a stoner and has tried to rip ppl off in the past. Infact hes trying to off load afew of these to pay back a debt.

just need as much advice as possible really.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i have used this.....i would not use it again it did work but nothing more than Hyge etc plus the jabs where painful...


hi Paul,

if they were painful jabs then wouldnt that mean its not true GH, kinda like the reactions ppl get from the Kig kits, red rashes and lumps?

thanks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no not as a rule this could be the liquid or it could be aa191 which is still GH....there are many possabilities and like i mentioned it did work i just was not impressed with it...


----------



## rajpoint (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey clubber lang.. i know this is an old post but i have come across the same product and i was wondering if you ever used and if you did were there and gains ? its exactly the same product and my source is pretty reliable he swears by it . please advise and help would be very much appreciated . thanks


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

rajpoint said:


> Hey clubber lang.. i know this is an old post but i have come across the same product and i was wondering if you ever used and if you did were there and gains ? its exactly the same product and my source is pretty reliable he swears by it . please advise and help would be very much appreciated . thanks


Cmon dude, the guy is selling the stuff and saying its g2g... They will always say that lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rajpoint said:


> Hey clubber lang.. i know this is an old post but i have come across the same product and i was wondering if you ever used and if you did were there and gains ? its exactly the same product and my source is pretty reliable he swears by it . please advise and help would be very much appreciated . thanks


it is fake and crap you will not get anything from it....your choice but you have been warned


----------

